# OT: Pistons Interested In Trading Hamilton



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

> The Pistons could be entertaining the idea of trading guard Richard Hamilton.
> 
> Detroit has already broken up part of their championship roster from earlier this decade, and Rasheed Wallace is expected to leave via free agency this summer.
> 
> The Pistons have sizable cap room, and one of their expected targets is free-agent shooting guard Ben Gordon.


Link Here

Guys I know this is a little off topic, however, this is a very interesting article. If Rip Hamilton is indeed on the trading block, I would really love to see him don a Rockets uniform. While I love and will always love Tracy, his health is really a major concern. With his contract in its final year,T-Mac could get traded to a team that doesn't need him to play as many minutes yet still be effective and healthy (especially with Detroit having one of the best medical/health staffs). This seems like a very plausible idea for both parties to consider and engage upon. What are your thoughts guys?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

It would be hard to make that trade work, since T-Mac's salary is $20 Mil compared to Rip's $10 Mil. We would have to take a combination of crappy players from Detroit. It would be awesome to have Rip here, but I don't see how Morey could do it.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't see it happening. Detroit would have to give up too much, and Morey is not gonna take a bunch of scrubs for T-Mac.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, the Pistons do have AI and Rasheed coming off the books. Expiring contracts = cap space. I do believe Pistons could absorb T-Mac's contract (considering how large Rasheed and AI's were). More so, if absolutely necessary, I don't think Pistons are opposed to offering Kwame Brown and/or Amir Johnson in the deal, something that would really sweeten the deal considering the lack of bigs in the Rockets lineup.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Agree with Spiff, Detroit just doesn't have enough to get this deal done. This would have to be a three team deal for anything to be possible.

Kinda scary to think that IF Detroit traded Rip that Prince would be their best player. Prince is underrated but, not really a super star.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

T-Mac would be Detroit's best player if they traded for him on paper anyway. 

Getting Rip would be a good idea for this team. I hope it works out.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Well, the Pistons do have AI and Rasheed coming off the books. Expiring contracts = cap space. I do believe Pistons could absorb T-Mac's contract (considering how large Rasheed and AI's were). More so, if absolutely necessary, I don't think Pistons are opposed to offering Kwame Brown and/or Amir Johnson in the deal, something that would really sweeten the deal considering the lack of bigs in the Rockets lineup.


They can't trade AI and Rasheed. Yes they can absorb T-Mac's contract, no they don't have the pieces necessary without giving up too much. 

Kwame Brown isn't sweetening any deal. This isn't Memphis.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> They can't trade AI and Rasheed. Yes they can absorb T-Mac's contract, no they don't have the pieces necessary without giving up too much.
> 
> Kwame Brown isn't sweetening any deal. This isn't Memphis.


Of course you can't trade expired contracts. You make T-Mac sound as if he still has an enormous value, his value has diminished greatly within the last 3 years. Quite frankly, Rip is more valuable because of his excellent conditioning and health. Seeing as how T-Mac is in his last year of his contract, I guess it doesn't really affect the Rockets that much.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Of course you can't trade expired contracts. You make T-Mac sound as if he still has an enormous value, his value has diminished greatly within the last 3 years. Quite frankly, Rip is more valuable because of his excellent conditioning and health. Seeing as how T-Mac is in his last year of his contract, I guess it doesn't really affect the Rockets that much.


With the economy as it is, T-Mac's value should be as big as it is as if he's still dropping 30,6,6. An expiring contract that huge is a luxury in itself now. It's a no lose situation at this point. T-Mac could come back and drop 20 a game(his playmaking skills at the very least haven't diminished) and we keep him and re-evaluate a new deal(much smaller contract) or if he's done we try to rape another team.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> With the economy as it is, T-Mac's value should be as big as it is as if he's still dropping 30,6,6. An expiring contract that huge is a luxury in itself now. It's a no lose situation at this point. T-Mac could come back and drop 20 a game(his playmaking skills at the very least haven't diminished) and we keep him and re-evaluate a new deal(much smaller contract) or if he's done we try to rape another team.


Not a bad plan at all I suppose. However, I still believe a Rip for T-Mac is at least feasible.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Morey make it happen. Rip would be PERFECT for this team. He is a player who can create for himself off the dribble and is a superb mid range shooter. All while knowing how to play really good defense. 

Man I would so do this if I could. Rip + Prince + Brown For Tmac + filler? Is Brown even signed for next year?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Morey make it happen. Rip would be PERFECT for this team. He is a player who can create for himself off the dribble and is a superb mid range shooter. All while knowing how to play really good defense.
> 
> Man I would so do this if I could. Rip + Prince + Brown For Tmac + filler? Is Brown even signed for next year?


Oh finally! Someone who's enthused about such a possibility. Rip is so quick on the dribble and his ability to catch and shoot would be so complementary to Yao's kick out assists. Morey needs to get this deal done somehow, someway. Rip needs to be a Rocket.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Morey make it happen. Rip would be PERFECT for this team. He is a player who can create for himself off the dribble and is a superb mid range shooter. All while knowing how to play really good defense.
> 
> Man I would so do this if I could. Rip + Prince + Brown For Tmac + filler? Is Brown even signed for next year?


"Rip" can't create off the dribble. He's very much a catch and shoot player. Also he's never been known as a good defender. He's actually their weakest defender. He's been part of a good defensive team, but that doesn't mean he's a good defender. Our defense would be significantly worse with him in instead of Ron or Battier.


That's not to say I wouldn't do Rip + Prince for Tmac though, because I definitely would even though those 2 are past their primes big time. I definitely wouldn't do Rip for Tmac. Tmac is worth much more than a 4th best player on a team (aka a role player).


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Don't see it happening. Detroit would have to give up too much, and Morey is not gonna take a bunch of scrubs for T-Mac.


tmac's only trade value is his huge expiring contract. at this point he has literally no value as a player. morey would be stupid to take a bunch of scrubs for tmac, but if it's a bunch of scrubs plus rip hamilton that's a different story. rip would be a very good player for the rockets to pick up.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Rip's handle is piss poor. He can't create nothing for himself or others off the dribble.

Rip and Prince for T-Mac would get it done though, but that would mean getting rid of Artest or Battier.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If they re sign R.Wallace for approx ten mill
then Wallace + Hamilton for TMAC sounds like a good deal. For us atleast.

The problem being how long Hamiltons's contracts is.

I thinks its like 5 years.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rip cant create for himself off the dribble? I think you guys have it confused that I mean create for others off the dribble...

He can create for himsef, and get himself an open look. All he needs is the pass and he can pop and shoot. The guy made a career of it in Detroit. Almost every shot he took there was something he created but cutting, rotating, etc. An Adelman system dream. He's a mismatch and the one player who can fill a hole we have never had since Cassell. A guard who can shoot the mid-range shot at a fairly high percentage. Rockets have always been about : 3 pointers and Yao. Thats it. 

He might have been Detroit's weakest defender, but is far above average in that category.
Prince reminds me a lot of Battier, but longer and has more offense, but slightly inferior to Battier on defense.

Getting such players though would bump Artest/Battier/Wafer out of the rotation. I would rather let Artest walk, and have a chance to acquire 2 players who's sum is far greater than Artest.

If we could get Brown as well, I would take him as a back up to Yao. I mean the guy isnt THAT bad, and has the ability to play some defense. His offense is limited, but hes got the size. 

All of this is a pipe dream for me. It would look to be a low risk/reward situation since Tmac is done, Artest wont be cheap, and both Rip/Prince have 2'sh years left. Nothing long term really.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rip's contract is longer than that. He signed an extension at the start of the season.

And why the hell would the Pistons trade both Hamilton and Prince for T-Mac??


PS: I was checking Prince's playoffs stats. Ugh


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

And it's not that we wouldn't be excited about adding Rip, but it's really difficult to come up with a trade that makes sense.

Try any trade machine and make a trade that helps both teams.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lakeshows said:


> "Rip" can't create off the dribble. He's very much a catch and shoot player. Also he's never been known as a good defender. He's actually their weakest defender. He's been part of a good defensive team, but that doesn't mean he's a good defender. Our defense would be significantly worse with him in instead of Ron or Battier.
> 
> 
> That's not to say I wouldn't do Rip + Prince for Tmac though, because I definitely would even though those 2 are past their primes big time. I definitely wouldn't do Rip for Tmac. Tmac is worth much more than a 4th best player on a team (aka a role player).


dont disrespect his offensive game, compared to Ron Artest forcefully trying to drive into the lane and then throwing a long pass to a corner is just hard to watch and makes Rip look like CP3

his defense is not poor either, he is feisty and he is still very quick on his feet, you can run a whole team's offense on Rip's running around picks catching which Detroit did for years and years, dribble and a nice midrange, the Rockets are pretty retarded offensively most nights at least it looks like it, with Rip i can easily say the Rockets are the best team in the league when healthy

i just hope Joe Dumars doesnt give up Amir Johnson in a trade, he is a great young stud, if you guys do happen to get him, ill officially be a Rockets fan and try and follow all their games, actually ill follow their games if any Detroit starter goes over

i hope the trade goes down, at least i can be excited for something because nothing is going down in Detroit for years to come =(, sighhhh


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

A resigned Artest along with Scola, Landry, or Brook (and Cook/Barry) might land us RIP.

Personally, any trade involving Scola that doesn't bring me Bosh/Stoudamire/Boozer/Duncan/Garnett etc on the super stars I am not interested in.

I'd do an Artest/Landry deal if Detroit was interested.

In the realm of possibility might be Detroit agreeing to give Rasheed his last big contract something like 3 years at 13 mil per year. Houston could then make a TMac for Sheed/Rip deal happen. Only problem here is that you would be paying Sheed 13 mil to come of the bench in relief of Yao or Scola. I suppose that would be worth it to have Hamilton on this team.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

whoa whoa whoa, you're willing to give up Artest for Rip? wow i am a huge Rip fan but Ron is a keeper and there's no question about that

and Sheed should/would be a starter, should do amazing things if he came to Rockets

btw can somebody photoshop a Rip Hamilton photo with a Rockets uniform, this thread is getting me excited


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> And it's not that we wouldn't be excited about adding Rip, but it's really difficult to come up with a trade that makes sense.
> 
> Try any trade machine and make a trade that helps both teams.


Trade ID #5116790 via Realgm.com

*Houston Trade Breakdown*
Change in Team Outlook: +4.7 ppg, +5.7 rpg, and -1.3 apg.
Incoming Players
Amir Johnson
6-9 SF / PF from Weschester (HS)
3.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 14.5 minutes
Kwame Brown
6-11 C from Glynn Academy (HS)
4.2 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 17.2 minutes
Richard Hamilton
6-7 SG from Connecticut
18.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 4.4 apg in 34.0 minutes
Outgoing Players
James White
6-7 SG from Cincinnati
1.8 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.2 apg in 2.8 minutes
Brent Barry
6-6 SG from Oregon State
3.8 ppg, 1.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 15.5 minutes
Tracy McGrady
6-8 SG / SF from Mount Zion Christian Academy (HS)
15.6 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 5.0 apg in 33.8 minutes

*Detroit Trade Breakdown*
Change in Team Outlook: -4.7 ppg, -5.7 rpg, and +1.3 apg.
Incoming Players
James White
6-7 SG from Cincinnati
1.8 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.2 apg in 2.8 minutes
Brent Barry
6-6 SG from Oregon State
3.8 ppg, 1.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 15.5 minutes
Tracy McGrady
6-8 SG / SF from Mount Zion Christian Academy (HS)
15.6 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 5.0 apg in 33.8 minutes
Outgoing Players
Amir Johnson
6-9 SF / PF from Weschester (HS)
3.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 14.5 minutes
Kwame Brown
6-11 C from Glynn Academy (HS)
4.2 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 17.2 minutes
Richard Hamilton
6-7 SG from Connecticut
18.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 4.4 apg in 34.0 minutes

To be advantageous to both teams, this is what would work. If Detroit wants to make a serious run at FA's in 2010, they will need to clear more cap space and getting T-Mac will prove of not only good use as an expiring contract, but he could maintain their level of competitiveness if he manages to stay healthy. Rockets receive better sized big men while attaining Rip who will provide good scoring in a center dominated offense.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

oh god we're giving up Amir Johnson? i hope not, hes basically the same as Carl Landry but not as good, u guys dont need him we do, is James White any good?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

chairman5 said:


> whoa whoa whoa, you're willing to give up Artest for Rip? wow i am a huge Rip fan but Ron is a keeper and there's no question about that


there definitely are questions about whether ron is a keeper or not. he had a couple of good playoff games(along with some terrible ones) and everyone acts like he was the rockets savior. that just wasn't the case.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i wouldnt give up Ron for Rip though, that's selling yourself short

oh yeah, Joe D and Detroit would never let Ron put on a Pistons uniform, even though i would love him


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

chairman5 said:


> i wouldnt give up Ron for Rip though, that's selling yourself short


i would do it without any second thoughts. rip is the better player.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> i would do it without any second thoughts. rip is the better player.


hes definately more disciplined and polished, but ill take raw athleticism with decent offensive skill set over a slightly above average player

i still cant believe Rip was voted in to the ALl Star Reserve


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

chairman5 said:


> i wouldnt give up Ron for Rip though, that's selling yourself short
> 
> oh yeah, Joe D and Detroit would never let Ron put on a Pistons uniform, even though i would love him


We might not even get to keep Ron. To me it seems that he's looking for money first, and really doesn't seem interested in staying in Houston.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Dream Hakeem said:


> We might not even get to keep Ron. To me it seems that he's looking for money first, and really doesn't seem interested in staying in Houston.


is that true? end of the postseason he seemed pretty stoked about his future in Houston

i didnt think he would be a sell out


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hoopshype.com has both Rip and Prince being on contract until 2011... Thats not that far, unless the site is wrong?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dream Hakeem said:


> We might not even get to keep Ron. To me it seems that he's looking for money first, and really doesn't seem interested in staying in Houston.


We he really wantes to stay in Houston, and said so many times. But he has also stated that he is going to want to test the FA market, and has been open about wanting to get paid.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Hoopshype.com has both Rip and Prince being on contract until 2011... Thats not that far, unless the site is wrong?


I think Shamsports is more accurate. http://www.shamsports.com/content/pages/data/salaries/pistons.jsp

Rip is signed till 2012/2013 (they don't have the exact numbers, that's why they show only $) and Prince is signed till 2010/2011.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> We he really wantes to stay in Houston, and said so many times. But he has also stated that he is going to want to test the FA market, and has been open about wanting to get paid.


I believe he should definitely get paid, but to what extent really? He's a quality player no doubt, but if I were Morey, I wouldn't pay anything more than 9 mill.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I believe he should definitely get paid, but to what extent really? He's a quality player no doubt, but if I were Morey, I wouldn't pay anything more than 9 mill.


I agree, I am hoping along the lines of like 3 years 30 million. 
9 mill 
10 mill
11 mill

Something along those lines.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> I think Shamsports is more accurate. http://www.shamsports.com/content/pages/data/salaries/pistons.jsp
> 
> Rip is signed till 2012/2013 (they don't have the exact numbers, that's why they show only $) and Prince is signed till 2010/2011.


Yeah I see what you're saying now. I wonder what the amount is. Looking at that, it is making me 2nd guess the offer, but depending on what he's making.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Some of you guys are really overrating Rip's defense. He is nothing more than an average defender.

But he is more valuable than Artest. Artest was pretty much garbage in the playoffs considering what he believes his market value to be.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I agree, I am hoping along the lines of like 3 years 30 million.
> 9 mill
> 10 mill
> 11 mill
> ...


I'd make that contract top heavy starting at 10mil per.

10mil
9mil
8mil


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Some of you guys are really overrating Rip's defense. He is nothing more than an average defender.
> 
> But he is more valuable than Artest. Artest was pretty much garbage in the playoffs considering what he believes his market value to be.


I believe he can keep up with the best of them. I don't really ask him to be a phenomenal defensive guard like CP3, as long as he isn't getting blown by at every possession is fine. Furthermore, if he does get blown by, at least there would be Scola and Yao to back him up.


----------

